# Magellan 1700



## TucFrank (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm trying to use the A/V input in my Magellan 1700 GPS unit. The manual says that it uses a 3.5mm plug with 3 rings to be able to use audio players and video players, I do have that, but nothing happens when I p[lug an MP3 player, is there any special type of plug that must be used?. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A standard stereo extension cable with three wires is what you need.


----------



## TucFrank (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt answer, I've tried several cables - stereo type, 3 conductors with 3 ring pins - and they dont work, have tried different players, MP3's ,ipod, and nothing seems to work. Don't know if a feature has to be added in order to play music, or video. Again thanks for the answer


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wonder if the feature is optional, or perhaps you don't have it configured correctly on the GPS. I've tried it on my TomTom and it worked that way, but I have no real need for the feature.


----------



## TucFrank (Jun 16, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, that it may be an added feature, there is a button labeled "add feature", but no other information as to how to use it. It asks for a code number, but have not been able to find any relevant information, it will be nice if somebody has any infrmation relative to that and is willing to share the info. I don't necessarily need the function either, but I would like to see if I can maybe add a backup camera


----------

